# A dangerous blithering idiot was on TV last night



## ChibiMofo (Apr 24, 2020)

"Don't take medical advice from Trump."

John Balmes, a pulmonologist at San Francisco General Hospital, warned that even breathing fumes from bleach could cause severe health problems.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52407177

Isn't it wonderful having a low-IQ, career corporate criminal in the White House during the greatest crisis of our lifetimes?


----------



## notimp (Apr 24, 2020)

Decision structures (people) around him are handling stuff, you can calm down. Currently the issue is Governors debating on when to reopen the economy while not necessarily being informed by data.  Good news is, no one really listens to/depends on Trump..

And even in germany the debate circulates around 'we've given people only a little support (financial)' currently, because we cant blow too much in case of a second wave, .. Problems are similar around the world. And too little medical equipment cant be fixed that easily either

Trump himself follows an election campaign rhetoric script for their corona press conferences for about two weeks now. Nobody knows why. But let him...


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 24, 2020)

I believe @Foxi4, somehow a mod on this site, has said very recently that people 'grossly underestimate him' lmfao, while calling his competition 'demonstrably stupid'.



Foxi4 said:


> I think people grossly underestimate him.






Foxi4 said:


> My problem with AOC is that she's demonstrably stupid



lmfao

The alt-right is so funny, they keep cucking themselves.


----------



## Kurt91 (Apr 25, 2020)

To be completely fair, he wasn't telling people to inject disinfectants. Part of his comments when told about heat and strong UV light killing the virus was asking about if there was a way to utilize that as a possible cure. I mean, with some diseases, your body develops a fever to kill them. I suppose intentionally raising your body temperature higher than usual without going high enough to hurt yourself is an idea. It makes me wonder if going somewhere like a sauna regularly, like once or twice a week, would provide any possible health benefits. UV light is a bit harder to quite get. As far as going out into the sunlight, the light itself would just stop at the skin. I don't really think that there's a way to emit UV light to penetrate the body in the same way as an X-ray.

As far as the disinfectant comment, like I said, he wasn't telling people to inject or breath in disinfectants. It looked more like he was asking if using a possible medicine to "clean" the lungs out instead of just fighting the virus like a normal medicine was possible. More like asking a dumb question to a medical professional, not actively giving medical advice.

A public news conference is probably not the time to bounce ideas off of the professionals, that's probably best done during private meetings. I can understand asking a "stupid question" with the intent mainly being to understand why something wouldn't necessarily work, but doing that publicly will probably result in some serious misunderstandings by the public, which is most likely what these articles are trying to prevent at this point.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 25, 2020)

no your wrong only trump supporters should follow this


----------



## 30yoDoomer (Apr 25, 2020)

Kurt91 said:


> A public news conference is probably not the time to bounce ideas off of the professionals, that's probably best done during private meetings.


Yeah. These daily conferences are a bit much. Oddly enough UV treating blood is an archaic treatment from the 50's, but I doubt Trump was aware of it during that, now infamous, presser. Doesn't matter anyway - Lysol felt the need to issue their PSA, the narrative is well outside of his control now. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4783265/


----------



## Xzi (Apr 25, 2020)

The guy seriously just throws random shit against the wall to see what sticks.  Might as well have told people to inject PCP, can't possibly be as harmful as disinfectant and I've been told it's a better high.


----------



## Ratskull (Apr 25, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> I believe @Foxi4, somehow a mod on this site, has said very recently that people 'grossly underestimate him' lmfao, while calling his competition 'demonstrably stupid'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooking


----------



## 30yoDoomer (Apr 25, 2020)

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Tract_by_Controlled_Ethanol_Vapor_Inhalation

Shame that he went with the old "I was only pretending to be retarded" routine today. A cursory google search could've given him cover.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Now it’s times to wait for the old song and dance of where Trump says something stupid, then his supporters bend reality in another attempt to argue that Trump didn’t just say something extremely stupid.


----------



## notimp (Apr 25, 2020)

Kurt91 said:


> To be completely fair, he wasn't telling people to inject disinfectants. Part of his comments when told about heat and strong UV light killing the virus was asking about if there was a way to utilize that as a possible cure.


We will look into light therapy (fraud) and injecting people with disinfectant (deadly). Seems worth a try. Looks over to mil. head of Covid-19 response team for confirmation. She wants to sink into the floor.






https://xkcd.com/1217/

Later produces a press release saying this was said sarcastically.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/04/24/disinfectant-injection-coronavirus-trump/

edit: Correlation? https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eddling-bleach-cure-lobbied-trump-coronavirus


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Now it’s times to wait for the old song and dance of where Trump says something stupid, then his supporters bend reality in another attempt to argue that Trump didn’t just say something extremely stupid.



This post was completely dead until he came out with the 'I was joking' attempt.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> This post was completely dead until he came out with the 'I was joking' attempt.


Yeah, it’s impressive how many times Trump say some stupid, gets called out, then later says it was a joke or sarcasm and his supporters defend him to the death by saying “But Trump is being sarcastic!”


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 25, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh hey! A lame excuse that doesn’t change anything!



... I was agreeing with you. As in, the trumpers stayed away from this topic until he came out with his bullshit...


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 25, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> ... I was agreeing with you. As in, the trumpers stayed away from this topic until he came out with his bullshit...


Ohh! I do apologize, I misread your post. Edited my post a little to better reflect this.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 26, 2020)

*A dangerous blithering idiot was on TV last night*

... And he has been since he ran for presidential election. So? Call me cynical, but I lost shits to give about the USA.

When my girlfriend noted he's a mad man, I replied with one question :

Me: 'oh, by the way... Who is running candidate for the democrats again?' 
She : 'oh, erm... Wait. I know. It's that... Whatshisname, right?' 
Me: 'exactly. That's why USA is screwed'

Sure, Trump is breaking down the country and killing his own base (more literally than ever) , but as long as the competition is locked at home he can do whatever he wants. It's not like 20x the amount of 9/11 victims mean a damn in regards of taking responsibility.

... That'll be the media's responsability, by the way. They should know by now that they shouldn't allow morons on the microphone in times like these.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Me: 'oh, by the way... Who is running candidate for the democrats again?'
> She : 'oh, erm... Wait. I know. It's that... Whatshisname, right?'
> Me: 'exactly. That's why USA is screwed'



Not sure we need this size text to spot this sounds like a problem with your girlfriend, not the US.


----------



## notimp (Apr 26, 2020)

What a witty remark! And that part where you said his girlfriend maybe was sh't - wonderful. Please more of it.

(Its said, that 60% of americans dont get irony - lets test this.)


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 26, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Not sure we need this size text to spot this sounds like a problem with your girlfriend, not the US.


LOL, you're right. I wrote this after copy-paste the OP. I had no idea my whole post was that size. 

Sorry... I corrected i for clarity 's sake.


----------



## GBAer (Apr 26, 2020)

Let's hope that this doesn't lead to another  dumb cunt Democratic Hilary donor drinking disinfectant, like that woman who drank fish cleaner.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

GBAer said:


> Let's hope that this doesn't lead to another  dumb cunt Democratic Hilary donor drinking disinfectant, like that woman who drank fish cleaner.



*is about Donald Gump.

*somehow makes it about Hillary Clinton instead. 

lmfao the alt-right are thoroughly cucked by how triggered they are.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 26, 2020)

How many of you actually watched the brief, and heard what Trump said (and not what the media is spinning)? He never said to inject bleach. He ASKED if something like a disinfectant could be used in the body to help fight the virus. And if you lot weren’t so brain-dead, you’d know that the QUESTION has merit.


Clarifying what Trump said thanks to Shawna Marie (a doctor) for this comment copied and pasted:

“Trump at the press conference today:

“....this stuff is fascinating, so if UV rays kill the virus can we look into something like that systemically, to use inside the body?

And if bleach and alcohol kill the virus can we maybe look into something similar, that we can inject or inhale? I don’t know I’m just asking the questions. “

Audience comments:

“What an idiot! He knows nothing! Are you gonna tell people to drink bleach now? Leave it to the doctors!!”

“Well actually, since you mention it. Yes! We do use UV rays via IV to kill microbes! Very successfully actually! We do use IV hydrogen peroxide and ozone! We already use hydrogen peroxide, colloidal silver via nebulizer, ozone intranasally via oil bubbler and ozone intestinally! And with very little side effects and no risk of bacterial resistance!!!”

Trump may be many things and not communicate well but he’s no dummy. His instincts have actually been more on target than the “experts”.

It’s about time we start using naturopathic, effective, safe and inexpensive therapies and wave goodbye to the gorilla hold that big Pharma has on our entire medical system, our legislators, our citizens and our entire country!

By the way...spoiler alert. Those who vaccinate ALREADY DO INJECT disinfectants into yourself. Bet you didn’t know that because you’ve never read an vaccine insert, right?

Read the CDC’s excipient list if you truly give two fucks about what’s being injected.

In my home HOLISTIC will always be my first try! That’s not to say I am against conventional medicine, but there is a time and a place for it.

I feel like I get dumb just by reading the stuff some of you post. ‍

Get off the media divide and think for YOURSELF! Wake the fuck up, people!!!

This is the therapy Trump is actually suggesting.
—— end of copy&paste ——

And for the record, Ultraviolet Blood Irradiation has been a treatment in use for decades. It’s a real thing.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 26, 2020)

Kurt91 said:


> To be completely fair, he wasn't telling people to inject disinfectants. Part of his comments when told about heat and strong UV light killing the virus was asking about if there was a way to utilize that as a possible cure. I mean, with some diseases, your body develops a fever to kill them. I suppose intentionally raising your body temperature higher than usual without going high enough to hurt yourself is an idea. It makes me wonder if going somewhere like a sauna regularly, like once or twice a week, would provide any possible health benefits. UV light is a bit harder to quite get. As far as going out into the sunlight, the light itself would just stop at the skin. I don't really think that there's a way to emit UV light to penetrate the body in the same way as an X-ray.
> 
> As far as the disinfectant comment, like I said, he wasn't telling people to inject or breath in disinfectants. It looked more like he was asking if using a possible medicine to "clean" the lungs out instead of just fighting the virus like a normal medicine was possible. More like asking a dumb question to a medical professional, not actively giving medical advice.
> 
> A public news conference is probably not the time to bounce ideas off of the professionals, that's probably best done during private meetings. I can understand asking a "stupid question" with the intent mainly being to understand why something wouldn't necessarily work, but doing that publicly will probably result in some serious misunderstandings by the public, which is most likely what these articles are trying to prevent at this point.


UV light also happens to be rather harmful to our skin and eyes. Don't wanna get cancer instead of corona.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Apr 26, 2020)

wow, there not even trying to hide the fact they wanna destroy people


----------



## notimp (Apr 26, 2020)

SexiestManAlive said:


> wow, there not even trying to hide the fact they wanna destroy people


No, that was Trump in PR mode. "Yes, very interesting what you are saying, we will take this under consideration and get back at you." is his way of saying - "I dont know what you are talking about, but seems legit - let me consult with my staff" - at which point the 'but I dont want to look dumb' reflex might kick in, so when its something he doesnt understand, but thinks - sounds credible, and thinks that you'd be into - he starts to praise it more than necessary in an effort to 'butter you up'. (Your concern is very important to us...)

Turns out, if you give him stuff like fraudulent light therapy, or stuff you'd normally teach three year olds not to drink (or worse) - and he has no point of reference, resorting to his default - "I think you are clever, and we will look at it" response, isnt fool proof in that scenario.

Because it shows, that in terms of not drinking bleach, he hasnt reached the knowledge level of a three year old, and that he is open to pretty esoteric believes (light therapy might work).

So this one is not malice - this is stupid. I'm absolutely sure of that.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

urherenow said:


> How many of you actually watched the brief, and heard what Trump said (and not what the media is spinning)? He never said to inject bleach. He ASKED if something like a disinfectant could be used in the body to help fight the virus.



Which is the same thing.

Daily briefings like this are also not the place for the 'no stupid questions' argument.

He also mentioned 'maybe not even uv, just a powerful light' which is fucking idiotic. It would need to be UV.

You're also lying, or more likely, just completely ignorant, about the use of UV Blood Irradiation being used these days. It was used in the 40's and 50's. https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4783265/ Stop spreading misinformation.



urherenow said:


> And if you lot weren’t so brain-dead, you’d know that the QUESTION has merit.



It doesn't, of course. Anyone over the age of four who has had the dangerous chemicals talk knows it has no merit. Except Trump and people like you.


----------



## GBAer (Apr 26, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> *is about Donald Gump.
> 
> *somehow makes it about Hillary Clinton instead.
> 
> lmfao the alt-right are thoroughly cucked by how triggered they are.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah wanna try that one again chief? When you have put together some kind of decent post because that was incomprehensible.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not politically bias either way, so please don't accuse me of being a Trump supporter just because I'm defending him in this case. I just have a brain and can think for myself.

I saw the original clip of Trump and he never suggested that people should inject Clorox or Tide or anything like that, this is 100% made up by the democrats, and then it spread more and more over Twitter and now people believe this is what he suggested and don't question it at all. What actually happened is he asked if it was possible to somehow clean the lungs with some kind of disinfectant. He was not saying this is the almighty solution, he did not tell anyone to do it, he did not even mention actually doing it in practice, all he did was ask if it was possible for them to look into something of this nature. Didn't you guys ever learn about the principle of charity? I highly doubt it. It's very obvious and very clear that Trump did not intend for people to inject Clorox or anything like that into their bodies. I can't believe I have to actually explain this.

If it sounds like I'm mad, that's because I'm tired of seeing dumbass shit on a daily basis. Even in times like these, people still have to do whatever they can to try and make Trump look as bad as possible, while not helping the situation at all. Maybe instead of sitting on Twitter all day and talking about how bad Trump is, people can actually contribute to the solution or do something productive? Of course not, that's silly.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



urherenow said:


> How many of you actually watched the brief, and heard what Trump said (and not what the media is spinning)?


I don't believe that anyone who's fighting against Trump for what he said actually watched it. That would make me lose even more hope in humanity. Nobody can be that stupid to twist what Trump said legitimately think he told people to inject Bleach into their bodies. I hope it's just a misunderstanding and none of these people actually watched it, or else we have a lot bigger problems than Coronavirus on our hands...


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I'm not politically bias either way
> 
> this is 100% made up by the democrats



lmfao. 

"Let me just preface this with a lie, don't accuse me of being dishonest."

I've seen the clips. Unless you're suggesting they're deepfakes planted by 'the democrats', you're wrong, and he's wrong.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I saw the original clip of Trump and he never suggested that people should inject Clorox or Tide or anything like that


Do I need to pull the clip?  Yes, he totally threw this idea out there.  You could say "hE wAs OnLy aSkInG quEsTioNs," but firstly, that's a lame excuse, and secondly, it's almost even more smooth-brained that, in all his years on Earth, he hasn't learned cleaners and disinfectants are poison to humans.  These are the types of questions that are usually asked and answered in a second grade classroom, FFS.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> lmfao.
> 
> "Let me just preface this with a lie, don't accuse me of being dishonest."
> 
> I've seen the clips. Unless you're suggesting they're deepfakes planted by 'the democrats', you're wrong, and he's wrong.


I can tell you're not very good at thinking critically, given how fast you are to assume I'm lying without even knowing me.

Would you mind sharing links to the clips that you watched? And would you mind using direct quotes in your next post, quoting exactly what Trump said about disinfectant? This will make sure we're all on the same page.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2020)

Timestamp for the quote is 2:06.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I can tell you're not very good at thinking critically, given how fast you are to assume I'm lying without even knowing me.



I can tell you're not very good at thinking critically, because you think you must 'know someone' to know that they're lying.

You don't.

Yep, that's the clip. Love how this big brain genius comes up with an idea that could kill the virus 'in a minute' that tens of thousands of medical professionals didn't think of. Egg on their face eh.

Frankly, he sounds senile.

Do people think genuinely smart people mention their intelligence like Trump does? Because they really don't...


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 26, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> I can tell you're not very good at thinking critically, because you think you must 'know someone' to know that they're lying.


The reason I said that is because if you knew me then you would know I'm not a republican, but you were so quick to assume that based off of 1 post I made.

Meanwhile on the first page of this thread, you called Foxi4 "alt-right" just because he said Trump's job as president was "acceptable."

These posts give me a reasonable suspicion that trying to argue with you is useless, so I will not be responding to you further unless you say something funny or utterly ridiculous.



Xzi said:


> Do I need to pull the clip?  Yes, he totally threw this idea out there.  You could say "hE wAs OnLy aSkInG quEsTioNs," but firstly, that's a lame excuse, and secondly, it's almost even more smooth-brained that, in all his years on Earth, he hasn't learned cleaners and disinfectants are poison to humans.  These are the types of questions that are usually asked and answered in a second grade classroom, FFS.


So we saw the same clip, that's a good start. It was pretty obvious that he only mentioned the injection of disinfectants into the body because of the nature of the previous segment. They were talking about how bleach kills the virus in under a minute, and Trump was incorporating bleach/disinfectants into his speech to stay relevant to the topic. Of course I don't think his idea was genius. But I also am able to see past it and not dwell on something he asked with good intentions. At the core, he was asking if it was possible to disinfect the lungs. That's a pretty reasonable thing to ask, even if it's been explored already. He also obviously did not mean toxic disinfectants that will kill you, he was implicitly referring to non-toxic forms of disinfectants (if those can be made for human use). He's not a doctor nor a scientist.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 26, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> I can tell you're not very good at thinking critically, because you think you must 'know someone' to know that they're lying.
> 
> You don't.
> 
> ...


Uh... where is he suggesting that people inject themselves with Clorox/bleach or whatever you guys are saying that he said?
In that video, I can see that Bill Bryan, the lead for Science and Technology Directorate is briefing about ways that they're combating COVID-19. He's talking about the half life, yada yada, and how it varies when exposed to UV lights.
Actually, I found a transcript here  if you'd like the text version.
Nowhere does it say that he was suggesting that we inject ourselves with bleach.
Quoted from the breifing I linked above


> THE PRESIDENT:  Thank you very much.  So I asked Bill a question that probably some of you are thinking of, if you’re totally into that world, which I find to be very interesting.  So, supposing we hit the body with a tremendous — whether it’s ultraviolet or just very powerful light — and I think you said that that hasn’t been checked, but you’re going to test it.  And then I said, supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way, and I think you said you’re going to test that too.  It sounds interesting.
> 
> ACTING UNDER SECRETARY BRYAN:  We’ll get to the right folks who could.
> 
> ...


I still fail to see where he suggested it. It looks more like him directing these questions to Mr. Bryan, and he's almost in awe in how they've progressed in killing the virus, just speculating if the same procedure for killing the virus on surfaces will work on humans. Am I wrong for thinking he's just speculating and not telling us to inject ourselves with bleach?


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> The reason I said that is because if you knew me then you would know I'm not a republican, but you were so quick to assume that based off of 1 post I made.



Yet you quack like one, funny that.

I don't believe you. You are choosing to die on a very strange hill for him. Ergo, I believe you to be a liar.



DarkFlare69 said:


> Meanwhile on the first page of this thread, you called Foxi4 "alt-right" just because he said Trump's job as president was "acceptable."



I said that because he is, and that's not what he said at all.



DarkFlare69 said:


> These posts give me a reasonable suspicion that trying to argue with you is useless



Says the guy making very, very feeble attempts to fool people.




DarkFlare69 said:


> It was pretty obvious



Nope.




DarkFlare69 said:


> Trump was incorporating bleach/disinfectants into his speech to stay relevant to the topic.



Not a single person prior to him was talking about INTRODUCING BLEACH INTO THE HUMAN BODY.



DarkFlare69 said:


> But I also am able to see past it



"I am willing to see past the guy is a fucking moron when he should absolutely not be a fucking moron."




DarkFlare69 said:


> At the core, he was asking if it was possible to disinfect the lungs. That's a pretty reasonable thing to ask, even if it's been explored already.



Not in an internationally broadcasted briefing, and not if you stop to think for a singular second that there are tens of thousands of medical staff around the world who didn't have this big brain idea for a reason.



DarkFlare69 said:


> He's not a doctor nor a scientist.



Or any kind of intelligent individual.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RyDog said:


> Uh... where is he suggesting that people inject themselves with Clorox/bleach or whatever you guys are saying that he said?



Genius; if he's talking about introducing a liquid into the body, how would you suggest that be done other than via a fucking injection? You think it is better if he was talking about SWALLOWING BLEACH?

HERE: THIS is how people are interpreting this morons words, STOP CLAIMING OTHERWISE.
https://www.newsweek.com/gop-maryla...-asking-if-its-ok-ingest-clorox-after-1500274


----------



## Xzi (Apr 26, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> He's not a doctor nor a scientist.


That's precisely the problem, he can't just let experts speak without interjecting himself into every conversation and Q&A session, even when he has zero knowledge about the subject being discussed.  His ego always gets in the way.  Then he ends up saying something that's either dangerous, stupid, or dangerously stupid.  Other countries *DO* elect doctors and scientists to leadership positions.  We elected the town crackhead.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Genius; if he's talking about introducing a liquid into the body, how would you suggest that be done other than via a fucking injection? You think it is better if he was talking about SWALLOWING BLEACH?
> 
> HERE: THIS is how people are interpreting this morons words, STOP CLAIMING OTHERWISE.
> https://www.newsweek.com/gop-maryla...-asking-if-its-ok-ingest-clorox-after-1500274


You're twisting his words. He's asking (had to make font big in order to get the point across.) If it is possible. Not "yOu sHoUlD gO DriNk sOmE blEaCh gUys! COVID go bye bye!" - Liberal, 2020

Clearly Trump doesn't know what he's talking about. That's why you ask questions. He's relaying the questions he asked to Mr. Bryan as he's just wondering if the same procedures for countertops will work on humans, as Mr. Bryan said they were effective. 



Xzi said:


> That's precisely the problem, he can't just let experts speak without interjecting himself into every conversation and Q&A session, even when he has zero knowledge about the subject being discussed.  His ego always gets in the way.  Then he ends up saying something that's either dangerous, stupid, or dangerously stupid.  Other countries *DO* elect doctors and scientists to leadership positions.  We elected the town crackhead.


We elected him though. And when was the last time we had a candidate that _was _a doctor or scientist?  
It always seems like one party things the other party is an idiot. I agree, he is pretty dumb, but the media is taking what he said completely out of proportion.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2020)

Alright, you got me. You made me laugh so you earned my reply.


Waygeek said:


> Yet you quack like one, funny that.


So I "quack" like one but you're over here not even trying to have a reasonable conversation.


Waygeek said:


> I said that because he is, and that's not what he said at all.


That's exactly what he said. I recommend you go read his post. Here it is, quoted below:


Foxi4 said:


> He's a vain womanizer, his areas of expertise are very narrow and he has a penchant for talking about things he should have no business talking about, but so far his job performance is, at the very least, acceptable.


By this post it's very obvious that he's not "alt right" like you suggest.


Waygeek said:


> Says the guy making very, very feeble attempts to fool people.


I don't even understand what you mean by that. I'm not trying to fool anyone..? I'm just giving my thoughts, as you are giving yours. Except mine are a little bit more in line with reality.



Xzi said:


> That's precisely the problem, he can't just let experts speak without interjecting himself into every conversation and Q&A session, even when he has zero knowledge about the subject being discussed. His ego always gets in the way. Then he ends up saying something that's either dangerous, stupid, or dangerously stupid.


He was given the chance to speak, I don't know exactly how these conferences work, but from what I can tell he did not interject or ask to speak, it just changed over to him (correct me if I'm wrong, of course). Bill Bryan had just finished talking about the uses of bleach and other disinfectants on surfaces. So he asked about potentially finding a similar purpose in the body. It's not the smartest thing ever but it's not as bad as people are acting like it is. There are more important things to worry about.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

RyDog said:


> You're twisting his words.



I'm not, and no one is.



RyDog said:


> He's asking



*WHY IS HE ASKING IF THE BODY CAN HANDLE CHEMICAL DISINFECTANTS WHEN HE IS A 73 YEAR OLD MAN???*



RyDog said:


> That's why you ask questions.



Questions you should have known the answer to when you were *FOUR FUCKING YEARS OLD*?





RyDog said:


> And when was the last time we had a candidate that _was _a doctor or scientist?



Who in the world said he had to be? 

Yes that's right. Literally no one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkFlare69 said:


> earned



Quacks like an alt-righter, has the arrogance of an alt-righter... hm....



DarkFlare69 said:


> So I "quack" like one but you're over here not even trying to have a reasonable conversation.



There is no reasonable conversation to have with some radicalized right troll who thinks he is fooling people (but isn't).



DarkFlare69 said:


> That's exactly what he said.



Literally not what he said.



DarkFlare69 said:


> By this post it's very obvious that he's not "alt right" like you suggest.



One gamergater vouching for another. It's sweet, really.



DarkFlare69 said:


> I don't even understand what you mean by that. I'm not trying to fool anyone..?



lmfao




DarkFlare69 said:


> Except mine are a little bit more in line with reality.



LMFAO

A gamergater radicalized troll trying to gaslight? How ORIGINAL!



DarkFlare69 said:


> Bill Bryan had just finished talking about the uses of bleach and other disinfectants on surfaces. So he asked about potentially finding a similar purpose in the body.



Which is FUCKING MORONIC.



DarkFlare69 said:


> It's not the smartest thing ever but it's not as bad as people are acting like it is.



HE IS THE 73 YEAR OLD PRESIDENT OF THE MOST POWERFUL NATION ON THE FACE OF THE FUCKING EARTH.

Oh and if anyone would like to challenge my assertion that '69' is just another radicalized right troll, get a load of this... 

https://gbatemp.net/entry/coming-out-day.13540/

'Coming out as a straight male'

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAHHH

FUNNY HOW HE WON'T STOP QUACKING LIKE AN ALT-RIGHT TROLL EH?*


----------



## GomenaSAIKE (Apr 27, 2020)

You guys are really running with this, huh? Read the article on Google newsfeed BEFORE this blew up, surprise-surprise: click bait. Checked out the confrence and Amazing Lucas; yup confirmed media smear. Orange man bad. Jump on him! 

Nevermind the Karen at New York Times that got a video pulled that could bring hope to the people. Just-because-it-lines-up-with-a THEORY that Trump touched on.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

GomenaSAIKE said:


> Nevermind the Karen at New York Times that got a video pulled that could bring hope to the people.



You also sound senile. Can you let us in on whatever deflecting whataboutism you're trying to run with because no one has a fucking clue what you're on about.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> I'm not, and no one is.





Waygeek said:


> f he's talking about introducing a liquid into the body, how would you suggest that be done other than via a fucking injection? You think it is better if he was talking about SWALLOWING BLEACH?


He's not talking about, he's asking about it. Similar concept, but still different.


Waygeek said:


> Questions you should have known the answer to when you were *FOUR FUCKING YEARS OLD*?


These are new concepts that Mr. Bryan was talking about. Killing the virus with UV light, along with using disinfectants to fight it. Now I know that mommy and daddy told you when you were 4 to stay out of the laundry cabinet, but it's still not a half bad concept coming from someone who doesn't know anything about how medicine works. Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if doctors could incorporate some sort of safe for humans disinfectant to flush out the immune system. 
We still know nothing about what the future holds, and everyone is desperate for answers. 
It still brings me to my main point, he never told anyone to go swallow or inject any form of bleach, disinfectant or anything. 
This is like if I asked a mechanic if I were to put diesel in a car that only took petrol, would it increase my fuel economy? 
Then the media started making stories about me telling people to destroy their cars.

How did I tell people to put diesel in their car? 
There's no correlation. 



Waygeek said:


> Who in the world said he had to be?
> 
> Yes that's right. Literally no one.



I'm asking when was the last time we even had a candidate, for any party that was qualified for a doctor? It seems like we keep electing the same idiots. 

However, I do think that Trump is a better candidate than Biden. I'm no Trump supporter, but this is like that South Park episode where they had the choice of a douchebag or a turd sandwich for a president.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> It's not the smartest thing ever but it's not as bad as people are acting like it is. There are more important things to worry about.


It's less that this one quote is the end of the world, and more that this entire pandemic has been almost comically mismanaged every step of the way.  The quote simply encapsulates that lack of competence in every level of the federal government, and it goes to show that individual states are truly on their own when it comes to handling any given unforeseen crises popping up.  We've got more infections and deaths than any other country, but still we're almost fortunate that this virus has _only_ a 2-3% fatality rate, because Trump and the rest of the fuckwit gang would've found a way to kill off half the country if it were any worse.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

RyDog said:


> He's not talking about, he's asking about it. Similar concept, but still different.



*WHY IS A 73 YEAR OLD MAN ASKING ABOUT SOMETHING HE SHOULD HAVE KNOWN AT FOUR?????*



RyDog said:


> These are new concepts that Mr. Bryan was talking about. Killing the virus with UV light, along with using disinfectants to fight it.



In no way whatsoever are these new concepts. We've been doing this to surfaces for decades.



RyDog said:


> but it's still not a half bad concept coming from someone who doesn't know anything about how medicine works.



No.

No.

No.

It is fucking moronic.




RyDog said:


> It still brings me to my main point, he never told anyone to go swallow or inject any form of bleach, disinfectant or anything.



No one is claiming he issued an instruction. We are saying that he is a fucking moron for even posing the subject. Which he is. How are you still not following? Do you drink bleach by any chance?




RyDog said:


> I'm asking when was the last time we even had a candidate, for any party that was qualified for a doctor?



Literally not relevant. It doesn't take a doctor to know you don't introduce these kinds of chemicals to the human body, it takes *YOUR AVERAGE FUCKING FOUR YEAR OLD*.



RyDog said:


> However, I do think that Trump is a better candidate than Biden. I'm no Trump supporter



LMFAO.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2020)

Xzi said:


> It's less that this one quote is the end of the world, and more that this entire pandemic has been almost comically mismanaged every step of the way.  The quote simply encapsulates that lack of competence in every level of the federal government, and it goes to show that individuals states are truly on their own when it comes to handling any given unforeseen crises popping up.  We're almost fortunate that this virus has _only_ a 2-3% fatality rate, because Trump and the rest of the fuckwit gang would've found a way to kill off half the country if it were any worse.


I completely agree, it was mishandled pretty badly. I'm not arguing against that at all. I just think this whole disinfectant situation was taken way overboard by the media and Twitter just as another excuse to shit on Trump without helping the situation at all. It could have just been tossed up as a bad suggestion, but instead people are massively misquoting Trump and saying that he told everyone to drink bleach and eat tide pods, which is completely untrue. If it was true and he actually had said then, then of course this type of reaction would be expected and I would not be making these posts. A civil war is the last thing we need when this is going on.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> In no way whatsoever are these new concepts. We've been doing this to surfaces for decades.


So you're telling me you've been using a UV light to kill viruses since you were four? 
As I said, Mr. Bryan was introducing the concepts of introducing UV lights to kill the virus, and how they've implemented a disinfectant to kill it in 30 seconds. 
And like I said, we don't know what the future holds for us. It's all speculation for what we have in stock for how we combat the virus. A non lethal version of this disinfectant could be made. It's not absurd. Yes, drinking bleach will obviously kill you, but I still don't see it as a stupid concept. 
Trump saw it as, disinfectant is effective on killing the virus, so what can we do to help protect ourselves against it?
He's not an expert on this, which is why he asked.

I like how you skipped over my analogy, so I will bring it up again.
Pretend we have a gas/oil crisis.
The way trump saw this is he sees that diesel cars get better gas mileage, he asks a mechanical expert, "what happens if we put diesel in a petrol car?"
And then the media takes it as him telling Americans to put diesel in their cars to save gas mileage.


Where is he telling people to put diesel in their cars again?
And I know, I'm not a mechanic, but the concept is logical. It's not smart, but it has logic.



Waygeek said:


> Literally not relevant. It doesn't take a doctor to know you don't introduce these kinds of chemicals to the human body, it takes *YOUR AVERAGE FUCKING FOUR YEAR OLD*.



That wasn't even directed to you. I was originally asking that to @Xzi because he brought up how other countries have doctors/scientists in leader positions.



Waygeek said:


> No one is claiming he issued an instruction. We are saying that he is a fucking moron for even posing the subject. Which he is. How are you still not following? Do you drink bleach?



The trending tab on Twitter and a quick google search said otherwise. 




I don't even know your point anymore. First you were saying he was suggesting/instructing us to now he's not? I'm confused.

Anyways, you seem like a troll. You have successfully wasted an hour of my time. 

I am going to go spend better use of my time than arguing about politics. 

I was just trying to shed some light in what Trump actually meant, but clearly you're too hot headed to see that, and would otherwise keep calling me an idiot and anyone else one because we don't agree with you. Have a good day.


----------



## GBAer (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Yeah wanna try that one again chief? When you have put together some kind of decent post because that was incomprehensible.



After Trump saying that hydroxychloroquine could be a possible cure for covid-19, a husband and wife go and drink fish tank cleaner because the ingredients contained the word chloroquine, with the husband dying. The left wing media were jerking themselves into a frenzy when the news first hit, but after it was discovered that the wife was a Hilary Clinton donor, not a peep... so how does me saying is that hoping after Trumps latest comments, that no other dumb Democrat
goes and does the same thing  by  injecting themselves with disinfectant, makes me alt-right?

I know that TDS sufferers like your self would love to see some idiot inject and kill them self with disinfectant after Trumps latest comment,  just so that you could say orange man bad, but unlike you I don't suffer from TDS and still have empathy towards others that I disagree with and unlike you, I would never wish that on anyone, no matter which side they were on.

Source...
https://newsthud.com/woman-who-ingested-fish-tank-cleaner-after-trump-comments-is-a-hillary-donor/


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2020)

This thread is progressing nicely. Always a pleasure watching grown adults throw mud at each other.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I saw the original clip of Trump and he never suggested that people should inject Clorox or Tide or anything like that, this is 100% made up by the democrats,


No he said, that it sounds promising and that they'll look into it - and then he reminisced about what a wonderfully promising idea that would be to think about.

Also - that he said that we should inject people with bleach, is not "the democrat version", thats just the shortened version of what he said and meant.

Of course they would not. If any sane person would be left anywhere in the world they would not. But he suggested that they maybe should. And not in a hypothetical.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GomenaSAIKE said:


> You guys are really running with this, huh? Read the article on Google newsfeed BEFORE this blew up, surprise-surprise: click bait. Checked out the confrence and Amazing Lucas; yup confirmed media smear. Orange man bad. Jump on him!
> 
> Nevermind the Karen at New York Times that got a video pulled that could bring hope to the people. Just-because-it-lines-up-with-a THEORY that Trump touched on.


Trump supporters (edit: sometimes) are outright insane.

The problem is - that any grown man, would think that injecting bleach and shining light into your veines would be a worthwhile THEORY to look into. If you do - you havent seen a bottle of houshold cleaner in your lifetime, nor have your parents thought about warning you not to drink that stuff. (Because that would have been the housemaids job?) And if you can be convinced that easily, that esoteric therapies, like shooting light into peoples veines (Where it does what? Not get around the next bend in your body, because - its light?) might be worth looking into - there is a problem.

The 'smear campaign' would be saying that stuff out loud? Please, just face, for once in your lifetime - that you fell for a fraudster, in pretty much everything life related, that couldnt pass an entry test in middle school much less life. That has none of the points of reference normal people do. But an ego so high, that he thinks the cure process will go something like that -

1. Intelligent person thinks of miracle cure
2. Gets into the white house to have a press conference with Trump
3. Tells Trump miracle cure - which he correctly identifies as 'promising'
4. Trump finds out miracle cure works this way
5. Trump saves the world

That was pretty much his concept, of why he holds those press conferences each day, if I'm not mistaken.

Then he told people that shooting bleach, maybe would be a good idea - at which point real people started drinking that stuff at an increased rate:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...mbers-people-calling-bleach-disinfectant.html

Before that he told people that he heard very wonderfull things about an anti malaria drug, that was in clinical trials (nothing confirmed yet), where it turned out more people died of taking it, than in the control group (in one study in a US veteran hospital (if I remember correctly)), and explicitly told people "just take it, what do you have to loose?".

Trump killed people almost twice in a row - by being Trump and speaking to the nation on TV:

Media is now having a discussion about not being able to beam those conferences live into peoples homes anymore - because of gross negligence, so whatever that ass says - they'd have to heavily comment, before being able to send into peoples homes, because otherwise the president would be killing people again. With his words.

Which leads to the following reaction:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-curtail-presidents-role-daily-briefings.html

(Or if you go the clinical psychiatrist route and analyze his behavior: https://www.salon.com/2020/04/25/ps...-sadist-who-is-actively-engaging-in-sabotage/



> When Trump says things such as, "I have total power," that's the grandiosity. "I'm in total control" is a function of Trump's paranoia, where everything bad is projected outward. Therefore, anything negative or bad is someone else's fault.  Bad things are other people in Trump's mind. The grandiosity and "greatness" are all him. Trump's mind runs on a formula which bends and twists facts, ideas and memories to suit his malignant narcissism. This is why Trump contradicts himself so easily. He lies and makes things up. His fantasies all serve his malignant narcissism and the world he has created in his own mind about his greatness.
> 
> The fourth component of Trump's malignant narcissism is sadism. That part of Trump's mind is more hidden. People such as Trump are malignant-narcissist sadists because they, at some deep level, are driven to cause harm to other people. Trump's life is proof of this. He enjoys ripping people off and humiliating people. He does this manically and gleefully. [...]


)


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone who has seen the ACTUAL conference, or at least read an ACTUAL transcript, knows that Trump never told anyone to do such a thing. Since a transcript was posted above, and a piece of it even pasted, you don't even have to search for it. If you read that and think you can still say that Trump told everyone to go inject bleach and Lysol, you're an idiot. If you refuse to even read it, but continue this rhetoric, you're an idiot, and hopeless too. You're the reason there are idiot kids and young adults in college making YouTube videos of themselves eating Tide Pods. 

UBI is real. It's still in use today. You can get a fucking appointment for $95. Stop being such a sponge about everything the media says.
https://riordanclinic.org/what-we-do/ultraviolet-blood-irradiation/

And for the other post that sort of sounded like it's an old treatment, that isn't done anymore, you're WRONG (EDIT: Oh, it was @Waygeek. Of course you're wrong. and no, I'm not lying, you're just an idiot). It became mainstream 75 years ago. It died down after antibiotics started getting good (big pharma influence, anyone?) but it has NEVER STOPPED. Try reading an entire article about it, instead of stopping at a mention of "75 years ago".
https://health.wusf.usf.edu/post/de...ve-doctors-detoxifying-blood-uv-rays#stream/0

High dose vitamin C (intravenous from a hospital, vice oral, gives you 100x-500x absorption) breaks down into Hydrogen Peroxide. H2O2 is a DISINFECTANT. IN YOUR BODY.
https://www.oncologynurseadvisor.co...es-of-vitamin-c-kill-cancer-cells-in-culture/



Every point made by the DOCTOR in my previous post can easily be researched. Every one factual. No, there haven't been extensive studies against COVID, but POTUS is making a point to his team to TEST every damn thing possible.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> Anyone who has seen the ACTUAL conference, or at least read an ACTUAL transcript, knows that Trump never told anyone to do such a thing. Since a transcript was posted above, and a piece of it even pasted, you don't even have to search for it. If you read that and think you can still say that Trump told everyone to go inject bleach and Lysol, you're an idiot. If you refuse to even read it, but continue this rhetoric, you're an idiot, and hopeless too.
> 
> UBI is real. It's still in use today. You can get a fucking appointment for $95. Stop being such a sponge about everything the media says.
> https://riordanclinic.org/what-we-do/ultraviolet-blood-irradiation/
> ...


Finally, some common sense!

I bet tomorrow, I'm going to wake up to a bunch of angry anti-trump replies trying to nit pick, twist your words around or vice versa.


----------



## morvoran (Apr 27, 2020)

Even though Trump never suggested injecting disinfectants, guzzling bleach, or pouring IPA into your lungs (he only asked a question to a health expert on the panel about possibly using safe chemicals to treat the body instead of just preventing the disease), some people will believe anything the lame stream media tells them instead of actually watching the video of what really happened.  Shame!!!

Just imagine the idiots who would have died or been hospitalized if Trump explicitly said not to ingest dangerous chemicals.  People would immediately starting to drink bleach and shoot up rubbing alcohol just in spite of Trump.  The same people who eat Tide pods just for fun or drink fish tank cleaner.  If he said oxygen was good for you, some people would hold their breath or put bags over their head just because the fake news told them Trump was for it.

People need to wake up and see that Trump is not as bad as the media is portraying him and start looking into things themselves.  If everybody here who thinks Trump suggested injecting disinfectants into their body watched the report themselves, this thread wouldn't even exist.  I digress and forfeit to the fact that this is an impossibility with people who are the reason they put warnings about not putting metal utensils in toasters.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> Anyone who has seen the ACTUAL conference, or at least read an ACTUAL transcript, knows that Trump never told anyone to do such a thing.


Yes, he said, that they will look into doing that, and that it would look promising.

At which point the numbers of people drinking bleach (and having to call an ambulance) in New York doubled.

Also - medically speaking 'looking into that' means, injecting people to see what would happen. (Or at least on a mice population with very similar genetic traits to humans.) Otherwise you dont get results.

Of course if you have anyone in that loop that might think of that 'poison' lable on the bottle, or that sat through a year in chem class, they might understand what bleach does to living cells, and stopp the process at any point before that. Trump is not that person.

Also - the more outrageous thing is, that anyone - in 2020 - would think, that this is how developing a cure works. Take something that kills (the virus, but also any living organism), dillute it a little - then start to make studies if it helped.

Your mental image of the world must be so simplistic... On top of being sheltered to the point that you dont know what bleach does.

On top of you maybe listening to insane people sitting at home and doing 'magic thinking' on what they have in their garden shed, then writing letters to the whitehouse - and the president actually reading and acting on those. Potentially - because that no one can prove.

But regardless of all of that - the White House send out an OFFICIAL press release insisting, that what Trump said, was said sarcastically.  At which point you cant have both. It cant be something "totally fine - because he only suggested, that people would look into it", and "totally sarcastic - because no sane person would do that".

So now Trumps press department is lying? And random internet guy saying 'nothing wrong here - he only insisted, that it might be a good idea, and that they would look into it' really was nothing to be worried about?

TO WHAT POINT DO YOU WANT TO TAKE IT - until we are able to sound warnings, that that guy is clinically insane - and should be removed from his position  pronto? Does your president ACTUALLY have to tell people on TV to take their syringes out and start injecting bleach, before you accept any criticism? Because I have a feeling, that at least that would never happen.

But give us a break here. He said, that he would be for injecting bleach into people to see what happens, maybe it would turn out to be a miracle cure. On national TV.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



morvoran said:


> Even though Trump never suggested injecting disinfectants, guzzling bleach, or pouring IPA into your lungs (he only asked a question to a health expert on the panel about possibly using safe chemicals to treat the body instead of just preventing the disease), some people will believe anything the lame stream media tells them instead of actually watching the video of what really happened. Shame!!!


Then for effs sake, give us a transcript. The video is everywhere write us down what he said.

(Also there is no such thing as a safe chemical (dosage is the issue)..)

Which is maybe a way out of this - because you could argue, that the president is just a fan of alternative medicine, and wants to dilute a toxin, until nothing is left of it, and then try that on people. In which case he'd have the intelect of at least a third of the overall population. And didn't want to actively kill people. I think thats a fair way out of this. That way - maybe - he wouldnt have wanted to harm his own believers.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

@RyDog your question about the last time we had a CANDIDATE qualified for doctor? Um, that would be the last election, bro. Ben Carson is a Neurosurgeon. Granted, he isn't a biophysicist or a virologist, but it would still be better than nothing. And He's far less insane than Sanders. That's saying a lot, considering the fact that he even considered looking at Kanye as a candidate...






urherenow said:


> If you read that and think you can still say that Trump told everyone to go inject bleach and Lysol, you're an idiot. If you refuse to even read it, but continue this rhetoric, you're an idiot, and hopeless too.





notimp said:


> Then for effs sake, give us a transcript. The video is everywhere write us down what he said.


Congratulations on taking door #2 
the transcript was already posted a few posts back. Maybe as far back as a whole page 
here it is again. UNEDITED, but I bolded a couple of things, just to see if *maybe* some of you can get a grip on what was ACTUALLY said.



> Donald Trump: (29:46)
> *A question that probably some of you are thinking of* if you’re totally into that world, which I find to be very interesting. So, supposedly we hit the body with a tremendous, whether it’s ultraviolet or just very powerful light, and I think you said that hasn’t been checked, but you’re going to test it. And then I said supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way. And I think you said you’re going to test that too. Sounds interesting, right? And then I see the disinfectant, where it knocks it out in one minute. And *is there a way we can do something like that* by injection inside or almost a cleaning because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, *so it’d be interesting to check that* so that *you’re going to have to use medical doctors with*, but *it sounds interesting to me*. So, we’ll see, but the whole concept of the light, the way it kills it in one minute. That’s pretty powerful.


Source: https://www.rev.com/blog/transcripts/donald-trump-coronavirus-press-conference-transcript-april-23

"it gets in the lungs..." <-- He's talking about the VIRUS here, folks. In case you're confused.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

> "Suppose we hit the body with 'weither it is ultraviolet, or just a very powerful light"


Ultraviolet is just a part of the spectrum, doesnt say anything about (edit: high) intensity.
There is no treatment in the world that relies on 'powerful light' for anything ever.

(Except if you build a laser, and then burn something with it.)

edit: Forgot about photodynamic  therapy for cancer.
https://www.cancer.org/treatment/tr...ent-types/radiation/photodynamic-therapy.html

But that has to be administered locally, and has sideeffects. (You are warming up cancer cells, causing them to die off.) As soon as the cancer is spread out through your body, you cant do that anymore. So if Covid-19 for some reason doesnt all just reside in your left thumb...



> ... and you said that hasnt been checked, but you're gonna test it..


(directed at the military head of the Covid-19 task force, belittling her 'for not having done enough' - like looking into miracle light cures, in public)



> And then I said - supposing you brought the light inside the body, which you can do - either through the skin or in some other way...


Now hes just utterly insane (no treatment in the world ever,...) - also he doesnt want to get ventilators to people, but magical light into body machines, so you would not have to use the bloodstream to administer any reactive compound (medicine).



> And then I see the disinfectant, which knocks it out in a minute, and [think to myself], is there a way we can do something like that, by injection inside, or almost a cleaning - you see - because you see it gets into the lungs, and it does a tremendous number on the lungs, so it would be interesting to check that.


No words. Out of words.

Also if household bleach, or high proof alcohol gets in your lungs, you burn (chemical reaction) your lungs. High proof alcohol would draw water out of cells ( https://www.quora.com/What-would-be...e-human-body-starting-from-time-of-absorption )), making them die off that way. If that wasnt immediately obvious to you.

Questions?

src:


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> Now hes just utterly insane (no treatment in the world ever,...)


Damn, you just can't make up how triggered you idiots are. Yes, I said IDIOT. I JUST posted up above, 2 links about UBI, one of which describes a couple of methods, of which one involves a UV light DIRECTLY INTO YOUR FUCKING VEIN. With pictures of the procedure in action. "No treatment in the world ever"... 

I swear, all of you never Trumpers are every bit as bad as flat-earthers when it comes to taking and understanding facts.



> - also he doesnt want to get ventilators to people,




Talk about "no words"...

Do you like, only pay attention when the media says Trump isn't doing something right? Do you understand that the numbers States have been screaming for, have far exceeded the actual requirement? Take NY for example. The hardest hit so far, in the States. They're sending ventilators to other states, as well as mobile hospital units, because that "not enough" ventilators that Trump's administration "doesn't want to get to people" is more than their immediate need. If you had a clue how emergency management works (hey... FEMA courses are online, and they're FREE), you'd realize that it has been working as well as can be hoped for, AT THE TOP.  "Shortfalls" in individual States have been the result of mismanagement at the State level, due to inflated projections, causing hospitals with equipment to not only HOARD that equipment, but to beg for more. Unfortunately, this sometimes leaves the smaller, more sensible hospitals in a bind.




> Also if household bleach, or high proof alcohol gets in your lungs, you burn (chemical reaction) your lungs. High proof alcohol would draw water out of cells ( https://www.quora.com/What-would-be...e-human-body-starting-from-time-of-absorption )), making them die off that way. If that wasnt immediately obvious to you.


Whomever this isn't immediately obvious to, sprayed bleach or rubbing alcohol inter their lungs, they'd be strengthening the gene pool.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> Damn, you just can't make up how triggered you idiots are. Yes, I said IDIOT. I JUST posted up above, 2 links about UBI, one of which describes a couple of methods, of which one involves a UV light DIRECTLY INTO YOUR FUCKING VEIN. With pictures of the procedure in action. "No treatment in the world ever"...


Dont worry I use the term idiots in here often..  (Too often. I'm not encouraging it). 

The link you posted showing how doctors put UV light directly into peoples veins, is referencing fraudsters. The key word to understand that (reading that article) is reading that doctors practicing 'alternative medicine' are doing that.

Its a similar thing to homeopathy, you give people nothing, you bank on the body coping with it on its own. It helps, if the patient thinks it could help (placebo).

The key is no where in conventional medicine it is found as a treatment for anything. In the case of photodynamic cancer therapy it is used to activate an agent (then producing a reaction (heat?)), so even there in itself it (light) isnt a cure.

This distinction (conventional medicine / alternative medicine) is important. One is there because of science (strict methodology, when testing), the other one is there because it doesnt necessarily harm people (please still see a conventional doctor once in a while), and might give them hope.

But even that part ends at 'have you tried bleach?'.

(Another clue in the article is, that UV into your veins 'treatment' hasnt made a dent in 'integrative medicine' yet, so the lifestyle changing part of curing an ailment. Meaning, it wasnt as effective as 'a massage', and hasnt become a lifestyle choice for many people yet..  )


----------



## Ricken (Apr 27, 2020)

Avid Trump hater here.  I lean to the right, but not by much.  This doesn't matter but for some reason, at least one person is gonna care about that.
Trump inquired about using disinfectants to kill covid within people.  "almost a cleaning"
The fact people have twisted that into "injecting household cleaners" makes me wish people would.  America has enough idiots (source of image).  (Yes I'm aware some people couldn't help going out.  I'm aware of all the asymptomatic people spreading it.  But you can't tell me that this isn't despicable) 
I eagerly await the era in which people can think; an era I'll probably be dead for.

~My two cents


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> The link you posted showing how doctors put UV light directly into peoples veins, is referencing fraudsters.


No. Not fraudsters. DOCTORS. STUDIES. Because the direct-to-vein device isn't approved by the FDA yet. The external method IS approved treatment from the FDA. Most studies after the 1950s are in Russian, and not translated, but there have been at least 131 studies. Curious why people are so hung up on the fact that the original trials are so old. When is the last time you saw new trials on penicillin? Are you going to question its effectiveness?



> But even that part ends at 'have you tried bleach?'.


Which part? The word BLEACH never even came out of Trump's mouth. Here is the transcript, for the 3rd time. Ironic, because if you simply search "bleach", you will see it 3 times. NONE from Trump speaking.
https://www.rev.com/blog/transcripts/donald-trump-coronavirus-press-conference-transcript-april-23


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> No. Not fraudsters. DOCTORS. STUDIES. Because the direct-to-vein device isn't approved by the FDA yet.


Acupuncture is also used by doctors, and also just there to induce a hormonal reaction in your body. So is hypnosis - also practiced by doctors.

If it doesnt harm you, some of them will do it. As long as it doesnt harm you, they are not prohibited from doing it.

I had an eye doctor once that sprayed water vapor into the air, onto patients faces, so they would relax more. (I only visited him twice, btw - then got the heck out..  )

Also UV light is invisible, and that I.V. drip in your article is glowing blue. So U.V. in their case is probably RGB LEDs (because its cheaper..  Real needles though..  ). Because I doubt, that they are painting their I.V. drips with fluorescent paint inside... 
-

On the 'just not yet approved by the FDA yet' part - they had a popularity spike for that treatment 75 years ago, according to your article - so they probably had 100 years to try to get it approved... I dont know - does the FDA exist for that long?

Studies on their own dont mean much. Anyone can publish a study. There is no filter, that would make that difficult. Peer reviewed journals publishing your paper at least means, that other 'experts in the field' have looked at it and risked their names saying, that what you did was methodically correct. And to then get it approved (depending on the standard), you need long term studies, double blind studies with control groups, studies that look at side effects, usually even done by independant researchers... Basically a bunch of stuff that is there to prevent cognitive bias (a person believing that something works, because of what they have seen - but that is not necessarily being provable statistically)


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> On the 'just not yet approved by the FDA yet' part - they had a popularity spike for that treatment 75 years ago, according to your article - so they probably had 100 years to try to get it approved...


You're picking and choosing what you want to read and "understand". The original method is, and has been, approved by the FDA. Thought I made that clear. EVEN RECENTLY, it had approved devices for this treatment:
2009: https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpma/pma.cfm?ID=337698
2017: https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpma/pma.cfm?ID=406577

The direct-to-vein device, is what isn't approved yet. And has nothing to do with the main conversation here. Main conversation being that Trump didn't pull crazy new ideas out of his ass. His questions have merit. As I said originally, when I joined this shit show of a thread.

EDIT: And furthermore, you can find MANY FDA TRIALS using UBI (sometimes using different acronyms) against hepatitis C, https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/2331205X.2019.1614286
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S120197121500140X

You know what? I'm done. Here, start with Wikipedia, and follow through with the valid sources that it provides. I think I've proven my point, to those with the mental capacity to understand. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_irradiation_therapy


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I honestly don't think anyone elected trump for his scientific prowess, but it would be easy to dismiss everyone who disagrees with you as idiots if you pretend that to be the case, the one person I saw claiming to have followed trumped advice to eat pond cleaner raises a bunch of red flags she had been calling trump a idiot, but then pivoted and decided to consume something that sounds kinda similar to something trump talked about, somehow survived the deadly dose while her husband she wanted to divorce died.....yeah something was fishy with that story, and it wasn't the fish tank cleaner, its like an absurd plot of a 90's murder mystery show like diagnosis murder or something

basically nobody elected trump to be their doctor, they saw someone to basically go into the joint and shake shit up, some people voted for him just for the lulz, and others were fed up of hyper polished fake establishment politicians who just say a bunch of stuff then instantly backtrack once they're elected, personally I would prefer someone a bit clunky with their words, but they mean what they say, rather than someone who is very polished with 50 script writers giving a perfectly scripted response to questions but not meaning a single word of it


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> You're picking and choosing what you want to read and "understand". The original method is, and has been, approved by the FDA. Thought I made that clear. EVEN RECENTLY, it had approved devices for this treatment:
> 2009: https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpma/pma.cfm?ID=337698
> 2017: https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfpma/pma.cfm?ID=406577
> 
> The direct-to-vein device, is what isn't approved yet. And has nothing to do with the main conversation here. Main conversation being that Trump didn't pull crazy new ideas out of his ass. His questions have merit. As I said originally, when I joined this shit show of a thread.


No I am not - that approval is for a medical device that is used as - quote


> (THE DEVICE, AS MODIFIED, WILL BE MARKETED UNDER THE TRADE NAMETHERAKOS CELLEX PHOTOPHERESIS SYSTEM, AND) IS INDICATED FOR USE IN THE ULTRAVIOLET-A(UVA) IRRADIATION, IN THE PRESENCE OF THE PHOTOACTIVE DRUG 8-METHOXYPSORALEN (8-MOP), OFEXTRACORPOREALLY CIRCULATING LEUKOCYTE-ENRICHED BLOOD, IN THE PALLIATIVE TREATMENT OF THE SKINMANIFESTATIONS OF CUTANEOUS T-CELL LYMPHOMA (CTCL)


sorry for the shouting font 

ULTRAVIOLET-A(UVA) IRRADIATION, IN THE PRESENCE OF THE PHOTOACTIVE DRUG 8-METHOXYPSORALEN (8-MOP)
means the light in itself doesnt do anything but activates a reagent (the photoactive drug) - photoactive means its activated by light

And it is approved IN THE PALLIATIVE TREATMENT OF THE SKINMANIFESTATIONS OF CUTANEOUS T-CELL LYMPHOMA which I'm not sure I should translate into normal english for you - but palliative means, it doesnt hurt, at that stage...


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> *snip*


Guess you're enjoying this, since you beat me to my edit. I posted the Wikipedia link, so you can follow the trail of sources at the bottom, if you care to. The whole point, again, is that Trump didn't suggest anything new, and not being a scientist or doctor, is definitely not stupid for asking the question. It has definitely been said that UV puts a hurting on the virus, and since critical patients get a tube shoved down their throat, it wouldn't take much to include a UV-emitting device in said tube (now I'm just blabbering an imagined thought process...)

Turns out that I got sucked into this crap myself, since actually doing a word search on the transcript reveals that "bleach" never came out of Trump's mouth. Not once. It was* JIM* who suggested that Trump was suggesting the injection of bleach.

It's been fun, but I'm done with this thread.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> Guess you're enjoying this, since you beat me to my edit. I posted the Wikipedia link, so you can follow the trail of sources at the bottom, if you care to. The whole point, again, is that Trump didn't suggest anything new, and not being a scientist or doctor, is definitely not stupid for asking the question.


Not even on light therapy.

Could he have sensibly made that mistake? Maybe. Not as someone that dindnt skip biology or chemistry classes in high school.

But on disinfectants into your lungs? ("Because of miraculous results?!" (= patient dead)?)

We both pretty much agree, that he didnt do it out of malice - just out of a misplaced need to be the hero in the room. The person thats in the know. The person that recommends stuff, even though it kills people.

And thats the second time he has done it.

Also speaking of edits, which wikipedia article? I've translated two articles for you into plain english currently thereby disprooving your points. I'm not doing this so you look bad. I'm doing this, so you understand what you are reading.

If you only say 'doctors do it' - so it cant be wrong. There is a much bigger problem right then and there. A doctor ultimately is just a guy in in a white coat. With a degree. And anyone that has ever visited a college can publish studies. You have to look at the parts that actually matter. Like is it an FDA approved treatment, and 'whats it for'.

"Powerfull light" does nothing. So even that part is largely problematic. But at least it can give people hope. So there is no harm in it. But when you start telling people that disinfectants kill that stuff in seconds, and would work wonders on your lungs (= killing you if you breath in fumes, or more) -- there is a definite limit to doing that on live national TV.

That said, yes, he made a mistake. Probably. After making a similar mistake last week (or the week before), in recomending an approved drug (for malaria), that had more people die than in the control group.


So you have to stop Trump from doing that. If you do it by simply not allowing him to go live on part of the media. Or if you do that by restricting him to only a backseat role in those briefings (as part of the republican effort) I dont care.

Its just important to understand, that this cant continue.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

RyDog said:


> So you're telling me you've been using a UV light to kill viruses since you were four?



Seriously, you either huff glue or you are an extra-terrestrial trying to find out more about our planet, which is it?

We have been cleaning surfaces with things like bleach for years and UV lights have been used to kill microscopic organisms like this in restaurants and hospitals/clinics for at least twenty years. Seriously how can you not not know this?



RyDog said:


> And like I said, we don't know what the future holds for us.



You and your dumbass president have a far worse idea of the future than most. You don't even understand your past.



RyDog said:


> Yes, drinking bleach will obviously kill you, but I still don't see it as a stupid concept.



"It will kill you but it's not stupid." Jesus Fucking Christ the stupidity of americans has to be some kind of native american curse, right?



RyDog said:


> He's not an expert on this, which is why he asked.



HE. SHOULD HAVE. KNOWN THE. ANSWER TO THIS. *AT FOOOOOUUUUUUURRRRRR*.



RyDog said:


> I like how you skipped over my analogy, so I will bring it up again.



There is absolutely no need for an analogy here. You simply refuse to understand. No one is saying he told anyone to explicitely do anything, so stop fucking lying. We are saying he's a fucking moron.





RyDog said:


> Anyways, you seem like a troll. You have successfully wasted an hour of my time.



And you seem like you have a low double digit IQ. Can't imagine your time is worth anything as a result.




urherenow said:


> Anyone who has seen the ACTUAL conference, or at least read an ACTUAL transcript, knows that Trump never told anyone to do such a thing.



We have all seen it, and we're not saying he explicitely told anyone to do anything, we're saying he's a fucking moron. And anyone who is not following that yet is one too.




urherenow said:


> You're the reason there are idiot kids and young adults in college making YouTube videos of themselves eating Tide Pods.



Actually this was a 4chan hoax. Congrats, you got played.



urherenow said:


> UBI is real. It's still in use today. You can get a fucking appointment for $95.



No it isn't, and no, you can't. LMFAO at thinking you can get ANY procedure in the US for that amount. Not even sure an insulin shot is that cheap without insurance in the US.



urherenow said:


> And for the other post that sort of sounded like it's an old treatment, that isn't done anymore, you're WRONG (EDIT: Oh, it was @Waygeek. Of course you're wrong. and no, I'm not lying, you're just an idiot). It became mainstream 75 years ago. It died down after antibiotics started getting good (big pharma influence, anyone?)



You literally owned yourself by saying it was replaced by anti-biotics so you could get some dumbass conspiracy in. Good job, did my work for me.



urherenow said:


> High dose vitamin C (intravenous from a hospital, vice oral, gives you 100x-500x absorption) breaks down into Hydrogen Peroxide. H2O2 is a DISINFECTANT. IN YOUR BODY.
> https://www.oncologynurseadvisor.co...es-of-vitamin-c-kill-cancer-cells-in-culture/



*LMFFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

https://news.cornell.edu/stories/2002/01/how-vitamin-c-prevents-cancer-apples-are-better

"found that vitamin C blocks the carcinogenic effects of hydrogen peroxide on intercellular communication."

Oh, you lying special case. Seriously.



urherenow said:


> Every point made by the DOCTOR in my previous post can easily be researched. Every one factual. No, there haven't been extensive studies against COVID, but POTUS is making a point to his team to TEST every damn thing possible.



In a fucking daily briefing? If everyone else of his staff was as confident as you, why are they pulling back on the briefings happening daily?



urherenow said:


> @RyDog your question about the last time we had a CANDIDATE qualified for doctor? Um, that would be the last election, bro. Ben Carson is a Neurosurgeon. Granted, he isn't a biophysicist or a virologist, but it would still be better than nothing. And He's far less insane than Sanders.



... he believes the Great Pyramids were grain stores for Joseph. Yes, that Joseph. Get real.




urherenow said:


> In case you're confused.



Only you and your other Trumpstan friends are confused, permanently. It's called not being smart.



urherenow said:


> Damn, you just can't make up how triggered you idiots are.



I love a bit of ironic projection.



DarkFlare69 said:


> I completely agree, it was mishandled pretty badly. I'm not arguing against that at all. I just think this whole disinfectant situation was taken way overboard by the media and Twitter just as another excuse to shit on Trump without helping the situation at all. It could have just been tossed up as a bad suggestion, but instead people are massively misquoting Trump and saying that he told everyone to drink bleach and eat tide pods, which is completely untrue. If it was true and he actually had said then, then of course this type of reaction would be expected and I would not be making these posts. A civil war is the last thing we need when this is going on.



No one should take anything this user says seriously. His post history shows severe a radicalized right posting style, including homophobic content and outright racist content that he had to edit but other posters called very racist.



morvoran said:


> Even though Trump never suggested injecting disinfectants, guzzling bleach, or pouring IPA into your lungs (he only asked a question to a health expert on the panel about possibly using safe chemicals to treat the body instead of just preventing the disease), some people will believe anything the lame stream media tells them instead of actually watching the video of what really happened.  Shame!!!
> 
> Just imagine the idiots who would have died or been hospitalized if Trump explicitly said not to ingest dangerous chemicals.  People would immediately starting to drink bleach and shoot up rubbing alcohol just in spite of Trump.



Except of course no one is saying he issued any statement of that kind, you're making that up, and you're far more likely to do this dumb shit if you are a Trump supporter. It's not people who hate Trump trying this shit, it's people who love him, because both him and they are absolute fucking morons.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> Not even on light therapy.
> 
> Could he have sensibly made that mistake? Maybe. Not as someone that dindnt skip biology or chemistry classes in high school.


There you go again, not even reading the page before making yourself out to be a complete idiot. Very first  paragraph:

"Blood irradiation therapy is a alternative medical procedure in which the blood is exposed to low level light (often laser light) for therapeutic reasons. The practice was originally developed in the U.S, but most recent research on it has been conducted in Germany (*by UV lamps*) and in Russia (in all variants)."

Plenty more there on UV. Now I'm 100% positive you didn't even read any of the studies. Your opinion is now completely invalid.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> Now I'm 100% positive you didn't even read any of the studies.



Says the guy who thinks Hydrogen Peroxide is good for the body, despite it clearly being stated that it's a *FUCKING CARCINOGEN.
*
Talk about not being able to read properly.

Here's some more you can read but not understand.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24351145



urherenow said:


> Your opinion is now completely invalid.



Only in your dreams, Little Miss Triggered.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Says the guy who thinks Hydrogen Peroxide is good for the body, despite it clearly being stated that it's a *FUCKING CARCINOGEN.
> *
> Talk about not being able to read properly.
> 
> ...


I happen to listen to people who are qualified to talk about shit. You listen to nobody but alt-left media, and idiot Twitter feeds. Good source, bro 
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/01/170109134014.htm

And, no, it is NOT a carcinogen, you blabbering idiot.
https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxfaqs/tf.asp?id=305&tid=55


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> I happen to listen to people who are qualified to talk about shit.



No, you listen to Donald Dump, the anti-thesis of qualification.

He had no idea what he was talking about, because he is a FUCKING MORON GET THE FUCK OVER IT.

*IF YOU ARE SO SURE HE KNOWS BETTER GO AND DRINK SOME CHEMICALS. PLEASE.* Then report back, if you can. Prove us wrong. Chug a bottle of Hydrogen Peroxide on twitch or stfu.



urherenow said:


> You listen to nobody but alt-left media.



Imagine saying this without a hint of mortification.

Imagine being so unintelligent and insecure about it that anyone with facts is 'alt-left' LMFAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



urherenow said:


> It's been fun, but I'm done with this thread.



Is literally everything out of your mouth utter bullshit?


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> "Blood irradiation therapy is a alternative medical procedure in which the blood is exposed to low level light (often laser light) for therapeutic reasons. The practice was originally developed in the U.S, but most recent research on it has been conducted in Germany (*by UV lamps*) and in Russia (in all variants)."


So now it doesnt matter which light you use. laser light, or UV light. And you do nothing with it, but shine it at blood. And it has been conducted an Germany and Russia - but not approved for anything other than treating terminally ill patients?

Here is what you've come upon.

Even conventional medicine reserves some treatments for terminally ill patients - not to have to say to them 'we cant do nothing for you'. Because that would be psychologically cruel. Those treatments, if 'approved' reduce psychological stress, and do nothing else.

Sorry for being so open.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> So now it doesnt matter which light you use. laser light, or UV light. And you do nothing with it, but light it at blood. And it has been conducted an Germany and Russia - but not approved for anything other than treating terminally ill patients?
> 
> Here is what you've come upon.
> 
> ...


The second paragraph talks about UV as well. References 4 and 5 are on UV treatments. FFS do any of you have any valid sources for opinions at all? @Waygeek thinks Hydrogen peroxide is a carcinogen for fucks sake.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> The second paragraph talks about UV as well. References 4 and 5 are on UV treatments. FFS do any of you have any valid sources for opinions at all? @Waygeek thinks Hydrogen peroxide is a carcinogen for fucks sake.


Of course I could be wrong. And even if - just feeling a bit better, gives you better chances of surviving a terminal illness. 

But the point being, that you surfaced two articles, one that talks about the use of light in a 'holistic health approach' (as effective as massages), the other one apparently was an FDA approval for a medical apparatus, thats used to activate some photoactive drug, and is primarily used with terminally ill cancer patients. (Only approved for that usage.)

Give me another link that proves something about light itself as a treatment for anything - and not just reference footnotes in an article you then dont link directly. Take your time, look at your primary sources - pick out your best two for 'light treatment' for anything - and I'll look at them again, promised.

But if the articles you link have all signal words for 'this is used so patients dont go crazy, when you tell them, no therapy for you' in them, I have to point that out. Because thats a thing in medicine also. You dont always tell the patient outright what you belive his problem is, if its not conducive to them getting better.

Its part of their ethics. (You tell them when they are terminally ill, though..  Always.)


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

Drink hydrogen peroxide and disinfectants live on stream for all of us to see or stfu. Prove what you're claiming or stfu.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Drink hydrogen peroxide and disinfectants live on stream for all of us to see or stfu. Prove what you're claiming or stfu.


You don't drink hydrogen peroxide, you get intravenous vitamin C, which breaks down into hydrogen peroxide inside of your body. READ. THE. ARTICLE. Or take your own advice and STFU.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

But it's not dangerous according to you, so you can do so. Drink it or inject it on stream, or stfu.



urherenow said:


> you get intravenous vitamin C



Not anything covered by Dr.Gump in his press briefing, are you trying to deflect? You're literally talking out of your nazi ass.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

notimp said:


> Give me another link that proves something about light as a treatment for anything


Not gonna do your research for you. I'm certainly not going to pay to get the full evidence you seem to require. Not even sure why you require it. I was just pointing out where Trump got his questions from. Here's an excerpt, if you want to pay for the full deal. I don't.

https://www.americanjournalofsurgery.com/article/0002-9610(47)90330-9/pdf

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Waygeek said:


> But it's not dangerous according to you, so you can do so. Drink it or inject it on stream, or stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> Not anything covered by Dr.Gump in his press briefing, are you trying to deflect? You're literally talking out of your nazi ass.


And you're not? Go ahead and show me where Trump said "bleach". Even once, during that press conference. Show where I suggested drinking hydrogen peroxide. You truly are an idiot.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> Not gonna do your research for you. I'm certainly not going to pay to get the full evidence you seem to require. Not even sure why you require it. I was just pointing out where Trump got his questions from. Here's an excerpt, if you want to pay for the full deal. I don't.



So what you're saying is, ingesting that shit would be dangerous, and you're too much of a fucking coward.

Now stfu.

Literally all of your posts on this site not related to being a little pirate are trump defence force bullshit. You should be mortified.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-sti...ax-break-for-the-1.561099/page-3#post-8992819
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-stimulus-bill-includes-a-tax-break-for-the-1.561099/#post-8991788


Ignorant lying nazi loving coward.

Trump is a fucking moron. And I don't care that people talking about that triggers the fuck out of you. On the contrary, I find it hilarious.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I rather get the virus than listen to any of your guys cancer to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

linuxares said:


> I think I rather get the virus than listen to any of your guys cancer to be perfectly honest.



That's not even a question for me. Would much rather be a bit sick for a week rather than have to listen to Trumptards lie and deflect.

Can't wait for him to go to jail for the rest of his life. That'll really trigger them.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> That's not even a question for me. Would much rather be a bit sick for a week rather than have to listen to Trumptards lie and deflect.
> 
> Can't wait for him to go to jail for the rest of his life. That'll really trigger them.


If that's the case, then please make yourself happy by getting sick so you don't have to come on here. Because you're being forced onto here, right? That's why you keep replying even though you say you'd rather not?


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> If that's the case, then please make yourself happy by getting sick so you don't have to come on here. Because you're being forced onto here, right? That's why you keep replying even though you say you'd rather not?



You think sick people can't use the internet?

You just want to shut moderate and progressive people up. It will never happen. We heavily outnumber you.



DarkFlare69 said:


> That's why you keep replying even though you say you'd rather not?



Find one time I said that in this thread. One. Go on. I'll wait.

Racist homophobic alt-right troll.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> You think sick people can't use the internet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said you'd rather "get sick" than "listen to Trumptards lie and deflect."

This entire thread is you arguing with a bunch of "trumptards," and that can be proven by reading back every single one of your posts in this thread, accusing us of being alt right or liars or trump supporters.

By the same logic you used, you would rather be sick than do all of the stuff you previously did in this thread. So why did you keep on posting if you'd rather be sick? Don't you think the smart thing to do would be to stop posting if you're not enjoying it? Or do you not have that level of self control developed yet?


----------



## seany1990 (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> How many of you actually watched the brief, and heard what Trump said (and not what the media is spinning)? He never said to inject bleach. He ASKED if something like a disinfectant could be used in the body to help fight the virus. And if you lot weren’t so brain-dead, you’d know that the QUESTION has merit.



You may think this is a GOTTEM moment but its really weak. It's actually insulting to everyone's intelligence that you are even using it. Oh and calling people braindead and then saying injecting disinfectant is worth merit is something we in the 20+ IQ world call irony


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> You said you'd rather "get sick" than "listen to Trumptards lie and deflect."



So I didn't say what you claimed. So you're a liar.



DarkFlare69 said:


> This entire thread is you arguing with a bunch of "trumptards," and that can be proven by reading back every single one of your posts in this thread, accusing us of being alt right or liars or trump supporters.



No, just a few, and no, not arguing with. Curb-stomping them. Which is fun. 

And accusations are not required, anyone can look at your thread history. 'Straigh Pride' bullshit and a thread so racist you had to delete its' contents, but that didn't delete everyone after who called you a racist. 

You thought this was a safe space for your moronic hate. It's not. Everywhere you try to spread it, myself and others will be there to tear that moronic shit down.


----------



## urherenow (Apr 27, 2020)

seany1990 said:


> You may think this is a GOTTEM moment but its really weak. It's actually insulting to everyone's intelligence that you are even using it. Oh and calling people braindead and then saying injecting disinfectant is worth merit is something we in the 20+ IQ world call irony


You're insulting your own intelligence (or simply putting the lack-thereof on display) if you're suggesting he told anybody to inject bleach, which seems to be the current narrative. He never said to inject disinfectant either, nor did I. He asked if something LIKE THAT could be done, to clean the virus out. Intravenous vitamin C infusion has an effect like that (of course, not tested with COVID, and almost certainly would NOT help, since it lives mostly in the lungs, but that isn't the point I'm making). I've already posted links to a source, but from your quote, you seem early on in the thread still.

Still waiting for valid sources that say I'm "a lier". I seem to be the only one posting facts with sources of any kind.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

urherenow said:


> You're insulting your own intelligence



Some alt-right white trash army grunt doesn't get to decide anything about anyone elses' intelligence when he doesn't possess any of his own.

I've already proven your triggered ass is just running around this site defending Donald Dump. You will do it whether he's clearly wrong (which he usually is) or not.



urherenow said:


> Still waiting for valid sources that say I'm "a lier". I seem to be the only one posting facts of any kind.



*"I'm not a liar". *Can't spell for shit.

*Proceeds to immediately lie.


----------



## notimp (Apr 27, 2020)

Whats currently known about potential treatments:


or

https://www.scientificamerican.com/...t-the-most-touted-drugs-tested-for-covid-191/

Lets go at this from the other direction.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 27, 2020)

RyDog said:


> Finally, some common sense!
> 
> I bet tomorrow, I'm going to wake up to a bunch of angry anti-trump replies trying to nit pick, twist your words around or vice versa.


I was right.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

RyDog said:


> I was right.



If only your dumbass president could manage this, once in a while.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 27, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Now it’s times to wait for the old song and dance of where Trump says something stupid, then his supporters bend reality in another attempt to argue that Trump didn’t just say something extremely stupid.


Trump is a genius. He says words and puts them together in a Sentence.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Trump is a genius. He says words and puts them together in a Sentence.


My god, you right


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

'Bend reality' is actually a great way to put what Trumpstans try to do, missed that. Thanks for quoting it SG.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 27, 2020)

omg this thread
why is it that every reasonable discussion gets corrupted into bullshit by BOTH SIDES SIMULTANEOUSLY
like I agree with the op, this is stupid shit
but some of you guys are making the rest of us look bad
tl;dr: some things are too stupid to bother testing with, and the dipshit in chief doesn't seem to know that.
that's it. move on, y'all.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> omg this thread
> why is it that every reasonable discussion gets corrupted into bullshit by BOTH SIDES SIMULTANEOUSLY
> like I agree with the op, this is stupid shit
> but some of you guys are making the rest of us look bad
> ...



I agree completely. 

The issue crops up when you have people lying and getting away with it because they have an agenda, while people like you opt to say nothing. That's how lies spread. Any impressionable kid could come in here and see a few dangerous morons claiming absorbing chemicals like these is safe. 

Truth is important, more so than ever before.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> The issue crops up when you have people lying and getting away with it because they have an agenda, while people like you opt to say nothing. That's how lies spread. Any impressionable kid could come in here and see a few dangerous morons claiming absorbing chemicals like these is safe.
> 
> Truth is important, more so than ever before.


yeah and the dangerous morons are made to look better due to half the people opposing them arguably behaving as badly as they are
god, this timeline sucks


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> yeah and the dangerous morons are made to look better due to half the people opposing them arguably behaving as badly as they are
> god, this timeline sucks



Tearing down their bullshit isn't 'arguably behaving as badly'. It just needs to be done.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 27, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Tearing down their bullshit isn't 'arguably behaving as badly'. It just needs to be done.


no, that's not the problem
it's just that some of us are making actual points and arguments and citing sources, and some of us are basically just saying "no u is wrong and bad"


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 27, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> no, that's not the problem
> it's just that some of us are making actual points and arguments and citing sources, and some of us are basically just saying "no u is wrong and bad"



Woah woah woah don't be using 'us' when you're doing neither.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 28, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Woah woah woah don't be using 'us' when you're doing neither.


that simultaneously burned and extinguished itself.
what a refreshing insult-not-an-insult.
no seriously I am not used to one statement both insulting and complementing me without a dash of sarcasm


----------



## Xzi (Apr 28, 2020)

'Kansas official says man drank cleaner after Trump floated dangerous disinfectant remedy'

This is about the fourth headline like this that I've read, just since Trump's comment about injecting disinfectant.  On the bright side, only people dumb enough to believe he's the messiah are likely to take his terrible advice on anything, but it goes to show that the president's words *do* have some impact on the public, regardless of how braindead any particular administration might be.


----------



## notimp (Apr 28, 2020)

He is at it again...



> If light, the sun, sets, it has a tremendous impact on it - heat and humidity - wipe it out, it doesnt live well with sun, sunlight...





All wrong.

Basically Covid-19 has a hard time staying airborn on its own (its too heavy), but if you have aerosol particles, like water vapor, it can attach to that and stay in the air for longer. If it rains (i.e. air entirely saturated with humidity) probably not.

More info here:
https://www.modbee.com/news/coronavirus/article242264371.html

In any case the correct information is - has some effect, we don't know yet how large. Has some effect also comes from people not sitting in tight spaces all day, which will also slow down the infection rate.

Also sunlight doesnt kill it.
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...ght-does-not-kill-new-coronavirus/2931170001/

German newssources have to debunk it as well, even naming Trump, because of him promoting the theory.
https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/sonn...gen-covid-19.2850.de.html?drn:news_id=1124073 (german)


What happend in that broken thought process of Trumps is, that he read studies, that showed that sunlight (UV) would help to kill the virus on surfaces. Yet it was known very early on, that surface infections (you touch a door handle, then your face) are not as common with Covid-19 as first thought. Sunlight doesnt kill the virus on humans, in the air, or on your hands. *derp*

The sun, so powerful, very powerful - ly, *derp*, when it sets.


----------



## cracker (Apr 28, 2020)

notimp said:


> Decision structures (people) around him are handling stuff, you can calm down. Currently the issue is Governors debating on when to reopen the economy while not necessarily being informed by data.  Good news is, no one really listens to/depends on Trump..
> 
> And even in germany the debate circulates around 'we've given people only a little support (financial)' currently, because we cant blow too much in case of a second wave, .. Problems are similar around the world. And too little medical equipment cant be fixed that easily either
> 
> Trump himself follows an election campaign rhetoric script for their corona press conferences for about two weeks now. Nobody knows why. But let him...



Think again...

And again...


----------



## notimp (Apr 28, 2020)

I saw those reports (in NY self poisoning cases doubled) and changed my mind afterwards.

Even as a symbol, he matters too much to people, so he has to take responsibility for what he says.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 28, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> that simultaneously burned and extinguished itself.
> what a refreshing insult-not-an-insult.
> no seriously I am not used to one statement both insulting and complementing me without a dash of sarcasm



You're still contributing absolutely nothing. This time with a lot of waffle. Boring. Bye!



Xzi said:


> 'Kansas official says man drank cleaner after Trump floated dangerous disinfectant remedy'
> 
> This is about the fourth headline like this that I've read, just since Trump's comment about injecting disinfectant.  On the bright side, only people dumb enough to believe he's the messiah are likely to take his terrible advice on anything, but it goes to show that the president's words *do* have some impact on the public, regardless of how braindead any particular administration might be.



Yeah came here to post this. 

"iT wAsNt A sTuPiD sUgGeStiOn!!!"


----------



## RyDog (Apr 28, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> You're still contributing absolutely nothing. This time with a lot of waffle. Boring. Bye!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Don't you have anything better to do with your life than constantly whine about politics?


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 28, 2020)

RyDog said:


> [Image of Waygeek's long comment history, consisting entirely of political comments that do nothing but insult other users, removed for reply brevity]
> Don't you have anything better to do with your life than constantly whine about politics?


and this guy says I'm not providing any meaningful contribution lmao
like I agree with his opinions but man are there MUCH better ways to discuss... anything


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 28, 2020)

Plasmaster09 said:


> and this guy says I'm not providing any meaningful contribution lmao
> like I agree with his opinions but man are there MUCH better ways to discuss... anything


Nobody is on Wargeek's side, even people who share the same opinion. He's just a sad man who's deranged about Trump and sees everyone as the enemy, even his own side. That's why nobody comes to support him in this thread. It's pretty easy to see that everything he says is done out of hate, not a rational argument. Other people in this thread are able to argue both sides pretty well.


----------



## vincentx77 (Apr 28, 2020)

All I'm going to say about this shit is this. When the president of the United States makes even the mere suggestion that injecting household disinfectants could possibly cure this disease, stupid people are going to take him seriously and try it. It doesn't matter whether he said that they should get out there and do it or not. People are desperate, and they heard something that might work. From the goddamned president. It's like the hydroxychloroquine situation, where doctors seem to be hording the pills and prophylactically to the point that people who genuinely need the medication are struggling to get it, despite the fact that it doesn't do shit for covid-19. 

Let me say this in a very plain and simply way. The President of the United States of America has to watch his mouth. His influence is absolutely insane. What he says, lots of people believe like it's the gospel truth without any fact checking . The words he uses matters. Anyone who says otherwise is ignorant and truly doesn't understand his position in the world.

And this is the fucking internet. Of course the first place people took it was drink bleach... It was literally the first thought that popped in my mind when I heard him say it.


----------



## FGFlann (Apr 29, 2020)

We are scraping the bottom of a barrel of nonsense. What's more dangerously influential than a president is national mass media. Taking a buffoonish question then repurposing it into a suggestion that you are 'being told to ingest household cleaners' is actual insanity. All of this is based on a lie to generate hype and anyone pushing it should be ashamed of themselves. Grow up.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 30, 2020)

RyDog said:


> *snipped obnixious screengrab*
> 
> Don't you have anything better to do with your life than constantly whine about politics?



Don't you have anything better to do with your life than to waste your useless time on earth posting dumbass screenshots, MAGA troll?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Plasmaster09 said:


> and this guy says I'm not providing any meaningful contribution lmao
> like I agree with his opinions but man are there MUCH better ways to discuss... anything



And you STILL ARE NOT CONTRIBUTING ANYTHING. It's impressive at this point. Make one singular statement. Commit to one statement on this topic. I know it's scary. But I dare you.

Also lmfao at clutching your pearls over insulting lying morons. Huge concern, really.



DarkFlare69 said:


> Nobody is on Wargeek's side, even people who share the same opinion. He's just a sad man who's deranged about Trump and sees everyone as the enemy, even his own side. That's why nobody comes to support him in this thread. It's pretty easy to see that everything he says is done out of hate, not a rational argument. Other people in this thread are able to argue both sides pretty well.



Says the racist homophobe with a thread history backing up the fact that he is a racist homophobe.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 30, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Don't you have anything better to do with your life than to waste your useless time on earth posting dumbass screenshots, MAGA troll?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Everytime you reply, I imagine you look like this




Everyone here is somewhat civil and here you are crying over literally anything.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 30, 2020)

RyDog said:


> Everytime you reply, I imagine you look like this
> 
> Everyone here is somewhat civil and here you are crying over literally anything.



Gaslighting, the post. So strange that a MAGA troll would try to gaslight, right? It's very off-brand altogether. Might be the very first instance of this happening in the entire world.


----------



## RyDog (Apr 30, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> Gaslighting, the post. So strange that a MAGA troll would try to gaslight, right? It's very off-brand altogether. Might be the very first instance of this happening in the entire world.


I don't even know what you're talking about now lol
I talk about one thing, and you just bring up something completely different.
Please change your avatar to this btw




Edit: I just re read your post. You're saying that we're gaslighting you for saying Trump didn't say that?
That's what the media is doing. The media is gaslighting everyone saying that he said for us to drink bleach


----------



## RyDog (Apr 30, 2020)

I truly worry about you @Waygeek 
Is this all you do on your free time?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 30, 2020)

RyDog said:


> I truly worry about you @Waygeek
> Is this all you do on your free time?
> View attachment 206984


These were taken a few days ago. I think it's true, all he does is just come onto the political section to yell at people.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2020)

I went through the trouble of mapping this thread onto the political compass, for everyone's convenience.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 30, 2020)

on another note...… https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/opin...ot-win-reelection/ar-BB13qyko?ocid=spartanntp note this is an opinion column but wouldn't be supprised if he lost in November,just got my 1,200 so if he does win i'm gone thanks trump for paying my ticket outta this hell hole


----------



## FGFlann (Apr 30, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> I went through the trouble of mapping this thread onto the political compass, for everyone's convenience.
> 
> View attachment 206995


This is a very roundabout way of calling us all retarded.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> This is a very roundabout way of calling us all retarded.


Correction: it's not roundabout, it's very straightforward. 

Having a glance at the last couple of pages tells me that everyone involved should probably take a chill pill and find some kind of hobby besides mud slinging in the politics section.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 30, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> These were taken a few days ago. I think it's true, all he does is just come onto the political section to yell at people.



*It's so weird that you won't even refer to my mentions of your racist and homophobic posts '69', so weird. Maybe if I bold and scale these parts... *

*No but seriously, explain to the class how much you hate non-whites and gay people?


*
Ryan, iS tHiS aLl YoU dO lMfA0....
*



 *


----------



## FGFlann (Apr 30, 2020)

Jesus Christ, nobody cares which threads you've all been posting in. At least argue the point of the conversation instead of attacking each other personally.


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 30, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> At least argue the point of the conversation



Is that even possible with MAGA trolls employing nothing but intellectual dishonest and deflection?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 30, 2020)

Whoever posted this video in some thread before should be accountable for my dangerous addiction:


Pretty much what I feel reading into this flameladen thread.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lol, what happened to this thread?


----------



## Waygeek (Apr 30, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Lol, what happened to this thread?



The alt-right got very fucking triggered that Donald Dump was shown (again) to be a braindead fucking moron.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Whoever posted this video in some thread before should be accountable for my dangerous addiction:
> 
> 
> Pretty much what I feel reading into this flameladen thread.


Silent Night, Deadly Night: Part 2 is a masterpiece. The funny thing is that not only is it garbage day, half of the film is recycled. What a green way to handle trash.


----------



## Waygeek (May 1, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> Silent Night, Deadly Night: Part 2 is a masterpiece. The funny thing is that not only is it garbage day, half of the film is recycled. What a green way to handle trash.




I've had reason to call @Foxi4 a complete hypocrite before, but he's the gift that keeps on giving. He cries about off topic thread derails in other threads but then does them himself lmfao. Hypocrite.


----------



## RyDog (May 1, 2020)

Waygeek said:


> I've had reason to call @Foxi4 a complete hypocrite before, but he's the gift that keeps on giving. He cries about off topic thread derails in other threads but then does them himself lmfao. Hypocrite.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 1, 2020)

RyDog said:


> View attachment 207205


----------



## RyDog (May 1, 2020)

How Waygeek sees himself in the mirror




How everyone else sees him


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, garbage day the thread.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 1, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, garbage day the thread.





RyDog said:


> How Waygeek sees himself in the mirror
> 
> How everyone else sees him


----------



## Waygeek (May 2, 2020)

*SO SO INTERESTING '69' how you keep ignoring calls to comment on your homophobic and racist postings in this site.*

*Like I don't know how you're not seeing them. *

*It's almost like you know you are a homophobe and racist, but don't have the spine to say it.*

*Keep bumping the thread with shitty shops though, so I can keep outing you on this site as a racist and homophobic alt-right troll. I want everyone to know.*


----------



## RyDog (May 2, 2020)

Anyone: _exists_
Waygeek: *YOU'RE A HOMOPHOBIC ALT RIGHT SHITTY TROLL MY MOM DIDNT LOVE ME ENOUGH SO I MUST SIT ON A WEBSITE ALL DAY AND CALL ANYONE THAT DISAGREES WITH ME A HOMOPHOBIC RACIST TRANSPHOBIC TROLL *


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2020)

Hopelessly off the rails.

Haha thread-locking machine go brrr...


----------

